# Just moved to NW Colorado.



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Buzzards, 

So my girl and I just moved to Rangely from Garrett county, Maryland. Back home I paddled or rowed every week, im already getting the urge to get on the river. Ive brought my 11' cat with me but I want some local (ish) advice on the area rivers (green, yampa, and n/s forks of the white...and others). It would be even better if I can find some peps to paddle with...ill buy the beer.

Thanks, Jesse


----------



## boatman72 (Mar 13, 2013)

Give me a call sometime or drop me your email. Be glad to 
share a little about this end of the area. 
Derek from RED COYOTE ADVENTURE in Craig Co.
970-629-8499 [email protected]


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

I hope you like to ski.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Derek, ill be touch.

And Frank, I figured I have a few months before I start snowskating the desert. It seems like fall could be good for some rain. It has thunderstormed here the past two day, which I have enjoyed.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

k2andcannoli said:


> It seems like fall could be good for some rain. It has thunderstormed here the past two day, which I have enjoyed.


Fall is usually dry. We call it Indian Summer around here.... you're "rainy season" for Colorado is just about over. Not too much running in the fall, but you will still have a few options. Welcome to Colorado.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

k2andcannoli said:


> Thanks Derek, ill be touch.
> 
> And Frank, I figured I have a few months before I start snowskating the desert. It seems like fall could be good for some rain. It has thunderstormed here the past two day, which I have enjoyed.


This last month is about as rainy as it gets in Colorado and I doubt if it seriously affected any creek or river levels. You moved from an area with a high concentration of rivers and creeks that you can run after big storms or rainy periods (not to mention dam releases). That doesn't really happen out here so most people switch to other sports when the snowmelt is done. I'm from PA and the lack of water around here can get depressing.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah I figured it would be alot different. But im still really happy about the move, we could have been relocated to a shit hole without any fun recreation. Looks like I need to look into a hunting license.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

lmyers said:


> Fall is usually dry. We call it Indian Summer around here.... you're "rainy season" for Colorado is just about over. Not too much running in the fall, but you will still have a few options. Welcome to Colorado.


Thanks


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Parts of the colorado always have water - westwater, cataract etc. You'll love them if you haven't done them. Other parts of the colorado like shoshone/grizzly/pumphouse/gore generally have water into fall and they aren't too far away from you. Parts of the green will be good for another month or so. Low water Ark season has 9 days left - water gets shut off on 8/15. Parts of the gunnison can be floated now. The rest of Colorado rafting rivers are done, they run from May - July with few exceptions. 

If you are into driving you will open up a lot of options. The snake by Jackson, WY always has water. Idaho also has a few rivers running in fall.


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Snag a permit for Deso-Gray in the fall. From Rangely, it is just a couple hours to put-in.
The weather is good, bugs don't exist, trees are turning, wildlife is abundant, crowds are gone and the water is runnable. Talk to some of the BLM rangers and they will tell you it is their favorite time to float.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

QuietHunter said:


> Snag a permit for Deso-Gray in the fall. From Rangely, it is just a couple hours to put-in.
> The weather is good, bugs don't exist, trees are turning, wildlife is abundant, crowds are gone and the water is runnable. Talk to some of the BLM rangers and they will tell you it is their favorite time to float.


Deso is a great week long trip. Lodore is even closer to Rangely, but a few days shorter. The Yampa is my personal fave since the Dolores closed, but as mentioned, its been done for a while this year, In wet (heavy snow) years it can extend to August, but that is rare of late.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

This is why I love the buzz. Thanks y'all!


----------

